# Bow Fishing & Local Ordinances-Need Legal Eagle



## Where's Bruce? (Jul 11, 2011)

I keep stumbling upon the same type of code in my searches for places where bow fishing is permitted:

_13.04.070 Possession of Firearms and Weapons. 
It is unlawful for any person, other than peace officers in the discharge of their duties, to use, carry or possess firearms, air rifles, BB guns, spring guns, bow and arrows, slingshots or any other potentially dangerous form of weapon, unless permitted by a City Council resolution. (Ord. 94-12, 8/23/94)_

I have sent the following letter (changed the city names) to some local municipalities:

*Perhaps you can assist me in my search for information. I wish to engage in bow fishing in Newport below the tide line. The Dept. of Fish & Game allows for bow fishing as a legal form of take provided it does not violate any county or municipal ordinances. Some cities have ordinances prohibiting the use of archery equipment within city limits but draw the city line at the high tide mark…making bow fishing legal and acceptable as long as you’re on wet sand or rock jutting out into the ocean. Others prohibit use of archery equipment for bow fishing on specific landmarks like piers while allowing it in other places. This applies to both salt and freshwater bodies of water. What applicable ordinance (if any) applies to bow fishing in Newport? Can you help me? I only wanna catch a fish, not end up in handcuffs. 
Many thanks,
Bruce Carter*

Does anyone know if city control extends beyond the high tide mark and if so...have they effectively outlawed bow fishing this way? TIA 
Many of the cities I've called reply..."We don't know."


----------

